# Reducing Downloads Size



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I'm switching to a service where I have 20 gb data a month. I have to pay more if I go over.

So I'm looking for ideas on how I can reduce the amount of data I download without changing my viewing habits. In other words, what can I configure to reduce video downloads? Sometimes when I'm on youtube, I may spend a couple of hours. And I am getting rid of cable so will want to download more videos to replace TV.

I use both a Mac and a Windows PC. Is this something that is set in the application, the browser, or per machine?


----------



## SkizzlePig (May 14, 2006)

Maybe others would know more than I, buuuuut 20GB is not going to get you two hours a day on YouTube. You might be able to adjust the video quality to reduce the bandwidth.

It sounds like you have a satellite internet provider. Sometimes they allow a block of time that doesn't count against your limits. Usually it's like midnight to 5am. You *might* be able to download videos locally during that time ... then view them later, though I think YouTube hates this.

Otherwise, I think you're going to need to dramatically change your online habits.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

It's a Verizon data plan. There are no free times. $8/gb if I go over.

Something weird is going on. I checked my usage in the Spring and I was using a little over 20 gb/month. Just checked and my usage over last 3 months has been about 60 gb/month. No noticeable change is viewing habits. I wonder if my modem might be the problem? Comcast upgraded service and my modem still worked until 3 days ago. I believe they put in a new upgrade but support didn't know anything about it. I bet I have been having a lot of drops and retransmissions.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

If it was Comcast, it will go away when you change to Verizon.

However you may have something running in the background that you are not aware of. I would recommend you do a full virus and a full malware scan (see sticky near the top in this area if you need assistance)

I do agree with SkizzlePig, 20 GB is not much when you are watching videos. If you're getting rid of cable TV and switching your viewing to online, now is *not* the time to get an internet service that limits your downloads.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I decided to keep Comcast for another year. I just bought a new modem and it now I connect and am also getting faster speeds.

I got Verizon primarily for when I am in the RV, so I still need to figure out how to get the max out of the 20 gb. One nice feature with Comcast is I can watch the TV stations in my package from the Internet. So when on the road, I can login to Comcast web site and watch TV.


----------



## joseph97297 (Nov 20, 2007)

An hour long tv show when downloaded takes up between 275 - 350 MB. That is for me without commercials.

I usually download the youtube videos to my hard drive so if I need to watch them again, I don't waste any bandwidth. Using Firefox, there are add-ons that will do this for you and you can choose what quality you want.

We have 20 GB a month (down from unlimited when in GA) and I often find myself at the last week of the month grabbing books, movies, tv anything to use up the 'bonus".

I always cut off my system when going to bed, leaving for longer than an hour, etc so I don't get those phantom GB or two usages.


----------

